# English Baptists of the 17th Century



## JM (Aug 31, 2008)

The Andrew Fuller Center for Baptist Studies » The English Baptists of the 17th Century, August 25-26, 2008

Enjoy.



> Conference Description
> 
> The theme of the 2008 conference was, “The English Baptists of the 17th Century.” Featured speakers included: R. Albert Mohler, Jr., Barry Howson, Larry Kreitzer, Tom Nettles, Jim Renihan, Austin Walker, and Malcolm Yarnell. Other up and coming Baptist History scholars presented papers as well.
> Conference Schedule and Audio
> ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm downloading them now! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Herald (Aug 31, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> I'm downloading them now! Thanks for the tip.



Ditto.


----------



## JM (Sep 1, 2008)

Turks, Jews, & God’s Plan for His People: Hanserd Knollys’ Understanding of Abraham’s Other ‘Descendants’ was interesting.


----------

